# [SOLVED] Error checking root filesystem



## Xarune (Aug 23, 2009)

Hi, 
I went to turn on my old laptop running PCLinuxOS KDE version, started loading fine. Got to the boot screen, then it when black, with white text and started loading. And I got this error:

Checking root filesystem
/dev/sda1 contains a file system with errors, check forced.
Inodes that were part of acorrupted orphan linked list found.

/dev/sda1: UNEXPECTED INCONISTENCY; RUN fsck MANUALLY.
(i.e.,without -a or -p options)​[FAILED]​


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

Can you tell us how you solved it so that I can learn and so that other can learn too if they have the same problem.

Cheers!


----------



## Xarune (Aug 23, 2009)

I entered the shell, which was an option if I put in my password, then typed in fsck, let it run, restart, and it has been working fine since.


----------

